# انـا كــائـن



## shady80 (15 يونيو 2011)

*يو 8:  58 قال لهم يسوع الحق الحق اقول لكم قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن.*​
*
*
*السلام عليكم 
*
*
*
*يستشهد الكثير من المسيحيين بهذا النص الذي جاء في انجيل يوحنا الاصحاح 9 النص رقم 58، وقال فيه السيد المسيح "قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن"، وجاء السيد المسيح هنا في هذا النص متحدثا ومعلنا عن لاهوته على حسب علمي.*
*لذلك السؤال مكون من شقين : 
*
*
*
*1- هل يجوز أن يقارن السيد المسيح نفسه "الله الظاهر في الجسد" بإبراهيم وهو بشر ؟*
*
*​ *2- هل كلمة كائن صفة خاصة بالله فقط ؟*​ *
طبعا مش هوصيكم  "بالدليل النصي من الكتاب المقدس".*
​ *
*​ *نعم يجوز وهذا الدليل "نص يؤكد أن الله يمكن أن يقارن نفسه بالبشر"*​ *لا يجوز والدليل" نص يؤكد أن الله لا يمكن أن يقارن نفسه بالبشر"*​ *نعم كائن صفة خاصة بالله فقط وهذا هو الدليل ....*​ *لا كائن صفة ليس خاصة بالله فقط وهذا هو الدليل ....*
*اظن مفيش اسهل من كدة .. منتظر الاجابات والردود والتعليقات والتعقيبات *​*انا وضعته في الشبهات لأن سيكون هناك حوار ونقاش حول الردود والدلائل بإذن الله.
ارجو عدم الحذف من الادارة .. وشكرا
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يونيو 2011)

1- هل يجوز أن يقارن السيد المسيح نفسه "الله الظاهر في الجسد" بإبراهيم وهو بشر ؟
هل فى النص مقارنة ؟!!!!!!!!النص تقريرى يقر بحقيقة أنه قبل وجود إبراهيم هو موجود بعكس كل البشر تماما الذين يبدأ وجودهم بلحظة الحمل بهم .


----------



## shady80 (15 يونيو 2011)

*هل يجوز أن تقارن إنسان بحيوان من ناحية الذكاء مثلا ؟ !! *​ *فما بالك بأن يضع الله نفسه في مواجهة إبراهيم من حيث الوجود والكينونة ؟ ! هل يجوز !!!*​ *بل وإن وضع نفسه فكان من الأولى أن يجعل التحقيق تعجيزي فعلى سبيل المثال كان من أولى أن يقول "قبل ان تكون السموات والارض انا كائن" فهذا التحقيق تعجيزي أو على أقل التقدير يقول "قبل أن يكون آدم انا كائن"*​ *فإبراهيم وهو بشر وأيضاً رسول بل هو أبو الانبياء جميعا وهو مولود من امرأة بالطبع *​ *أما آدم فهو أبو البشر جميعا وهو مخلوق وليس مولود فأيهما اولى بتحقيق الوجود الإلهي وإثباته ؟ !!  آدم أم إبراهيم *​ *في الانتظار *​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يونيو 2011)

*أخ شادى هل تلاحظ أننا نتكلم عن الوجود وليس عن مقارنة إنه يعلن هنا أنه كلى الوجود ومن هو كلى الوجود سوا واحد وهو الله عز وجل .*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (15 يونيو 2011)

*اخي الحبيب

ركز معايا في الايات الاول بعدين اسال

بلاش تقول كلام وخلاص

شوف النص والترتيب وبعدين اسال 

يوحنا 8

لحق الحق أقول لكم : إن كان أحد يحفظ كلامي فلن يرى الموت إلى الأبد

52 فقال له اليهود : الآن علمنا أن بك شيطانا . قد مات إبراهيم والأنبياء ، وأنت تقول : إن كان أحد يحفظ كلامي فلن يذوق الموت إلى الأبد

53 ألعلك أعظم من أبينا إبراهيم الذي مات ؟ والأنبياء ماتوا . من تجعل نفسك

54 أجاب يسوع : إن كنت أمجد نفسي فليس مجدي شيئا . أبي هو الذي يمجدني ، الذي تقولون أنتم إنه إلهكم

55 ولستم تعرفونه . وأما أنا فأعرفه . وإن قلت : إني لست أعرفه أكون مثلكم كاذبا ، لكني أعرفه وأحفظ قوله

56 أبوكم إبراهيم تهلل بأن يرى يومي فرأى وفرح

57 فقال له اليهود : ليس لك خمسون سنة بعد ، أفرأيت إبراهيم

58 قال لهم يسوع : الحق الحق أقول لكم : قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن

59 فرفعوا حجارة ليرجموه . أما يسوع فاختفى وخرج من الهيكل مجتازا في وسطهم ومضى هكذا

*


----------



## shady80 (15 يونيو 2011)

*


سامح ماسماتكس قال:



			أخ شادى هل تلاحظ أننا نتكلم عن الوجود وليس عن مقارنة إنه يعلن هنا أنه كلى الوجود ومن هو كلى الوجود سوا واحد وهو الله عز وجل .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*​ ​ ​ *الفاضل والعزيز سامح*​ *اخي الكريم*​ *لو كان الأمر ليس فيه أي وجه من أوجه المقارنة ما كان للسيد المسيح أن يذكر إبراهيم خصيصا ويقول انا كائن حتى قبل إبراهيم.*​ *وكان من الأولى أن يقول على الإطلاق أنا الكائن، فالله لا يمكن بأي حال من الأحوال أن يضع نفسه في مواجهة بشر واضعا في الاعتبار أن الرحمة والمغفرة ايضا صفة من صفات البشر ولكن هل يجوز أن يقارن الله رحمته برحمة البشر ؟ !! فما بالك بالوجود الإللهي*​ *الامثلة كثيرة جدا في الكتاب المقدس تفيد الإطلاق في الصفة لله عز وجل على سبيل المثال لا الحصر :*​ *انظر كيف ينفي الله عنه اي وجه للمقارنة فهو على الاطلاق غافر الاثم وصافح عن الذنب :: *​ *مي 7: 18  من هو اله مثلك غافر الاثم وصافح عن الذنب*​ *اخ 6: 14 وقال.ايها الرب اله اسرائيل لا اله مثلك في السماء والارض حافظ العهد والرحمة لعبيدك السائرين امامك بكل قلوبهم.*​ *
*
*
*
*في انتظار الرد على السؤالين ..  
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يونيو 2011)

> وكان من الأولى أن يقول على الإطلاق أنا الكائن


جملة رائعة لقد قالها يا أخى 
فهو لم يقل قبل إبراهيم أنا كنت  بل قال قبل إبراهيم أنا كائن
أما بالنسبة لماذا ذكر إبراهيم على وجه التحديد ذلك لأنهم سألوه قائلين


53 ألعلك أعظم من أبينا إبراهيم الذي مات ؟ والأنبياء ماتوا . من تجعل نفسك


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (15 يونيو 2011)

shady80 قال:


> ​ ​ ​ *الفاضل والعزيز سامح*​ *اخي الكريم*​ *لو كان الأمر ليس فيه أي وجه من أوجه المقارنة ما كان للسيد المسيح أن يذكر إبراهيم خصيصا ويقول انا كائن حتى قبل إبراهيم.*​ *وكان من الأولى أن يقول على الإطلاق أنا الكائن، فالله لا يمكن بأي حال من الأحوال أن يضع نفسه في مواجهة بشر واضعا في الاعتبار أن الرحمة والمغفرة ايضا صفة من صفات البشر ولكن هل يجوز أن يقارن الله رحمته برحمة البشر ؟ !! فما بالك بالوجود الإللهي*​ *الامثلة كثيرة جدا في الكتاب المقدس تفيد الإطلاق في الصفة لله عز وجل على سبيل المثال لا الحصر :*​ *انظر كيف ينفي الله عنه اي وجه للمقارنة فهو على الاطلاق غافر الاثم وصافح عن الذنب :: *​ *مي 7: 18  من هو اله مثلك غافر الاثم وصافح عن الذنب*​ *اخ 6: 14 وقال.ايها الرب اله اسرائيل لا اله مثلك في السماء والارض حافظ العهد والرحمة لعبيدك السائرين امامك بكل قلوبهم.*​ *
> *
> *
> *
> ...


*
اخي الحبيب ركز

اولا : اليهود هم من قاله ابراهيم وليس السيد المسيح 

53 ألعلك أعظم من أبينا إبراهيم الذي مات ؟ والأنبياء ماتوا . من تجعل نفسك

اذن المقارنه كانت من جانب اليهود

فالسيد المسيح حب يوضح لهم الفرق بين من هو ارضي ومن هو بشر ومن هو محدود وبين ما هو  سماوي  وابدي وازلي  بين الله نفسه

اول نقطة وضحت ليك كدة*


----------



## joseph55 (15 يونيو 2011)

*انا برضوا عندى سؤال فى نفس الموضوع هو ليه السي المسيح قارن بينه وبين ابونا ابراهيم ليه مقلش انه قبل ان يكون ادم انا كائن ؟*


----------



## joseph55 (15 يونيو 2011)

joseph55 قال:


> *انا برضوا عندى سؤال فى نفس الموضوع هو ليه السي المسيح قارن بينه وبين ابونا ابراهيم ليه مقلش انه قبل ان يكون ادم انا كائن ؟*



*انا اسف لانه سؤال مش منطقى لان الاجابه موجوده وانا مااخدتش بالى 

لان اليهود هما الى قارنةه مع ابونا ابراهيم فكان من الطبيعى يتكلم عن ابونا ابراهيم

بكرر اسفى*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (15 يونيو 2011)

*56 أبوكم إبراهيم تهلل بأن يرى يومي فرأى وفرح

57 فقال له اليهود : ليس لك خمسون سنة بعد ، أفرأيت إبراهيم

58 قال لهم يسوع : الحق الحق أقول لكم : قبل أن يكون ( تعني الزمن قبل ان يخلق ) إبراهيم أنا كائن ( تعني فوق الزمن تعني الكينونة  تعني اسم الله اهية )

59 فرفعوا حجارة ليرجموه ( لانه استخدم اسم الله يجب ان يرجم ) . أما يسوع فاختفى وخرج من الهيكل مجتازا في وسطهم ومضى هكذا


لو ركزت في النص من اجل الفهم فقط وليس الجدال سوف تلاحظ الاتي

ان اليهود  هم من ذكروا  اسم ابراهيم في البدايه كمقارنه بينه وبين ابوهم ابراهيم 

اوضح لهم المسيح ان ابراهيم مخلوق من الارض ولكن المسيح الله الازلي الابدي  من السماء

واعلان لهم انه الله فرفعوا حجارة ليرجموه  ماذا تريد اكثر من هذا ؟
*


----------



## shady80 (15 يونيو 2011)

*


اوريجانوس المصري قال:




اخي الحبيب ركز

اولا : اليهود هم من قاله ابراهيم وليس السيد المسيح 

53 ألعلك أعظم من أبينا إبراهيم الذي مات ؟ والأنبياء ماتوا . من تجعل نفسك

اذن المقارنه كانت من جانب اليهود

فالسيد المسيح حب يوضح لهم الفرق بين من هو ارضي ومن هو بشر ومن هو محدود وبين ما هو  سماوي  وابدي وازلي  بين الله نفسه

اول نقطة وضحت ليك كدة

أنقر للتوسيع...




إذن انت لا تختلف معي أنها كانت مقارنة .. وكان رد السيد المسيح على هذه المقارنة المفروضة من اليهود  .. ففي نهاية المطاف كان السيد المسيح يرد على هذه المقارنة 
على أي شيء الاختلاف .. اتفقنا أنها مقارنة وأنا اتفق معك تماما سواء كانت من اليهود أو من السيد المسيح فالأمر لا يختلف فقد قبل السيد المسيح ورد على هذه المقارنة 


فالأمر الآن لا يعدو كونه سؤال "هل يجوز أن يقارن السيد المسيح نفسه (الله الظاهر في الجسد) بإبراهيم وهو بشر ؟ !! 
هذا هو مضمون السؤال اخي الفاضل 
هل يجوز ؟ نعم أم لا  والدليل على إجابتك من الكتاب المقدس 
وشكرا 
مازالت اول نقطة لم تجب عليها اخي الكريم 
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يونيو 2011)

joseph55 قال:


> *انا برضوا عندى سؤال فى نفس الموضوع هو ليه السي المسيح قارن بينه وبين ابونا ابراهيم ليه مقلش انه قبل ان يكون ادم انا كائن ؟*


*تمت الأجابة عن لماذا إبراهيم وليس آدم .
ثانيا أنا كائن المطلقه لايفرق بالوجود بجوارها أى إنسان مهما كان فهى مطلقة بمعنى قبل إبراهيم أنا كائن = قبل آدم أنا كائن 
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يونيو 2011)

> "هل يجوز أن يقارن السيد المسيح نفسه (الله الظاهر في الجسد) بإبراهيم وهو بشر ؟ !!


نعم تجوز ليوضح لهم الفرق بينه وبين إبراهيم وليوضح لهم ألوهيته 
*فهمن من سألوه من تكون .*


----------



## shady80 (15 يونيو 2011)

*يا استاذي 

السيد المسيح كونه الله الظاهر في الجسد 

لذلك السؤال في نهاية الأمر قلت بأن أبراهيم بشر بشر بشر
وقد تحدثت عن نقطة ابراهيم وآدم لإثبات أن آدم اعظم شئنا إن كانت وجهه المقارنة هي الوجود نفسه فآدم مخلوق وليس مولود وهو كائن ايضا قبل ابراهيم 

هل يجوز أن يقارن الله نفسه بإبرهيم وهو (بشر بشر بشر بشر) .. 

ارجوك ركز في السؤال انا تعقيبي على أبراهيم وآدم كانت للرد على الأخ سامح ليس اكثر 
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يونيو 2011)

shady80 قال:


> *يا استاذي
> 
> السيد المسيح كونه الله الظاهر في الجسد
> 
> ...


*هل كان اليهود يعلمون انه الله؟
 هل إذا كانت المقارنه لإعلان لاهوته لهم لاتجوز ؟
هل قالها بدافع التباهى أم بدافع توصيل معلومه ؟

*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (15 يونيو 2011)

shady80 قال:


> *يا استاذي
> 
> السيد المسيح كونه الله الظاهر في الجسد
> 
> ...


*
المقارنه انواع

اكيد اخدت دا في المدرسة

مقارنه علي حاجات معينه

مش مقارنه مفتوحة بين اله وبشر

المقارنه هنا  انه يوضح لهم ان ابراهيم كان ينتظر هذا اليوم

ان ابراهيم يؤمن به

انهم ليس ابناء ابراهيم لانه لا يؤمنون به

انه قبل ان يخلق ابراهيم لان ابراهيم هو ابوهم ورمز افتخارهم وضح لهم انه ليس بشر عادي مثل ابراهيم بل هو الله الظاهر في الجسد هو اهية 

فهمت *


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (15 يونيو 2011)

*قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن​
 وهنا أثار قوله "   قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ   " غضب اليهود وجعلهم يحنقون عليه ويقرروا موته رجماً بالحجارة "  فَرَفَعُوا حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ.". لماذا؟ لأنهم اعتقدوا أنه يجدِّف علي الله وينسب لنفسه ما للَّه ويُسَمِّي نفسه باسم اللَّه، أي يقول " أني أنا الله ". كيف ذلك؟ لأنَّ كلامه هذا له أكثر من مغزي كلَّها تدلّ علي أنَّه يقول صراحة " أنَّه اللَّه "

 أولاً  : يقول أنه قبل أنْ يُوجد إبراهيم، منذ حوالي2 ... سنه ق. م، كان هو موجوداً. أي أنه يؤكِّد علي وجوده السابق، قبل إبراهيم. وبالتالي علي وجوده السابق للتجسُّد والميلاد من العذراء، فقد كان موجودًا قبل أنْ يظهر علي الأرض، وهذا يعني أنه كائناً في السماء.

ثانياً: يقول بالحرف الواحد " أَنَا كَائِنٌ "، وهذا القول يعني حرفياً " أنا أكون " و" الكائن " وباليونانية " Ego eimi ـ έγώ ειμί ـI Am ". وهو هنا يستخدم نفس التعبير الذي عبَّر به اللَّه عن نفسه عندما ظهر لموسي النبيّ في العلِّيقة وعندما سأله موسي عن اسمه فقال " اهْيَهِ الَّذِي أَهْيَهْ " (وَمَعْنَاهُ أَنَا الْكَائِنُ الدَّائِمُ). وَأَضَافَ: " هَكَذَا تَقُولُ لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ: " أَهْيَهْ (أَنَا الْكَائِنُ)، هُوَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي إِلَيْكُمْ ". " وَقَالَ أَيْضاً لِمُوسَى: " هَكَذَا تَقُولُ لِشَعْبِ إِسْرَائِيلَ: إِنَّ الرَّبَّ « يهوه ـ الكَائِنَ " إِلهَ آبَائِكُمْ، إِلَهَ إبْرَاهِيمَ وَإسْحقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ قَدْ أَرْسَلَنِي إِلَيْكُمْ. هَذَا هُوَ اسْمِي إِلَى اْلأَبَدِ، وَهُوَ الاسْمُ الَّذِي أُدْعَى بِهِ مِنْ جِيلٍ إِلَى جِيلٍ " (خر 3/14-15). أي أنَّ الرب يسوع المسيح يُعطي لنفسه نفس الاسم الذي عبَّر به اللَّه عن نفسه " أنا الكائن الدائم ـ الكائن الذي يكون " والذي يساوي يهوه ( الكائن ) الذي هو اسم الله الوحيد في العهد القديم. أي أنه يقول لهم " أنا الكائن الدائم " الذي ظهر لموسي في العليقة، وهذا ما جعل اليهود يثورون عليه ويحنقون لأنهم أدركوا أنه يعني أنه هو " اللَّه " نفسه " الكائن الدائم ". وهذا الاسم لا يمكن أنْ يُطلَق علي غير اللَّه ذاته والذي يقول اللَّه عنه " أَنَا الرَّبُّ ( يهوه = الكائن ) هَذَا اسْمِي وَمَجْدِي لاَ أُعْطِيهِ لِآخَرَ " (اش42/8).


ثالثاً: كما أنه الرب يسوع المسيح يستخدم في قوله هذا، الزمن الحاضر (المضارع) " أكون ـ έγώ ειμί ـ I am " والذي يدل علي الوجود المستمر، بلا بداية وبلا نهاية، وهو هنا يعني أنه " الكائن " دائماً، والذي " كان " أزلاً " بلا بداية، والذي سيكون " يأتي " أبداً بلا نهاية، الموجود دائماً في الماضي بلا بداية، والحاضر دائماً، والمستقبل بلا نهاية، كقوله في سفر الرؤيا " أَنَا الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ، الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ" (رؤ22/13)*


----------



## shady80 (15 يونيو 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *
> ** المقارنه انواع*​*
> اكيد اخدت دا في المدرسة
> 
> ...





*انا بقى سؤالي الأول على المقارنة نفسها 

هل يجوز أن يقارن الله نفسه ببشر ؟ !! 

بغض النظر عن طريقة المقارنة أو أسلوبها أو نتيجتها حتى

فقط المقارنة 



* ​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يونيو 2011)

shady80 قال:


> *انا بقى سؤالي الأول على المقارنة نفسها
> 
> هل يجوز أن يقارن الله نفسه ببشر ؟ !!
> 
> ...


*سبحان الله 
تم توضيح الأمر ومازلت تكابر 
الحق أمامك بين المسيح يعلن لاهوته وأنت تقول ماليش دعوة أرى أن الحكمة فى أن الله لايقارن نفسه ببشر .......منطق فى منتهى الغرابة
هل عندما يعلن أنه كلى الوجود فى ذلك مقارنة بأحد ....أم كان توضيح لليهود بأنه الكائن الواجب الكينونه .
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (15 يونيو 2011)

shady80 قال:


> *انا بقى سؤالي الأول على المقارنة نفسها
> 
> هل يجوز أن يقارن الله نفسه ببشر ؟ !!
> 
> ...



*ممكن سوال هو حضرتك كام سنة

وانت بتشوف المشاركات اللي كتبتها ولا لا

انت عاوز اية من النهاية لاني شرحت ليك وبترجع تسالي تاني بعد الشرح

قول علي طول  علشان الوقت بدل ما يشيع منك علي الفاضي

الله لا يقارن نفسه بالبشر ولكن   الله يوضح للبشر انه الله 

عندما اقول قارن بين shady80  والحمار

هنا المقارنه غير سليمه لان انت انسان وهذا حيوان

ولكن اقول توضيح الفرق بينهم  حتي لا تيساوي لا يعني مقارنة

عندما اقول هذا انسان وهذا حيوان  لا اقارن ولكني اوضح الفرق :act23:

حتي لا يظن البعض ان الاثنين واحد  او من نفس الفصيله :ura1:*


----------



## shady80 (15 يونيو 2011)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> *سبحان الله
> تم توضيح الأمر ومازلت تكابر
> الحق أمامك بين المسيح يعلن لاهوته وأنت تقول ماليش دعوة أرى أن الحكمة فى أن الله لايقارن نفسه ببشر .......منطق فى منتهى الغرابة
> هل عندما يعلن أنه كلى الوجود فى ذلك مقارنة بأحد ....أم كان توضيح لليهود بأنه الكائن الواجب الكينونه .
> *




*يا عزيزي انتظر ومن قال لك أن صفة "كائن" تطلق فقط على الله ؟ !! 

وسأثبت لك بالدليل القاطع أن كلمة كائن لا تطلق فقط على الله

هذا هو السؤال الثاني فارجو أن لا تنتقل للنقطة التالية قبل أن تجيب على النقطة الأولى
جاوب على السؤال الأول 
هل يجوز أن يقار الله نفسه ببشر ؟ وما دليلك 




*​


----------



## shady80 (15 يونيو 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *ممكن سوال هو حضرتك كام سنة
> 
> وانت بتشوف المشاركات اللي كتبتها ولا لا
> 
> ...



*بس كدة هي دي الاجابة *



> *الله لا يقارن نفسه بالبشر ولكن   الله يوضح للبشر انه الله *



*ممكن الدليل من الكتاب المقدس*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (15 يونيو 2011)

*ممكن نركز في نقطة واحدة اللي هي العنوان

وسالك فيه  انا كائن 

  كذلك هو لم يقل: قبل أن يكون ابراهيم أنا كنت، وإنما قال أنا كائن.

و عبارة " كائن تعنى الكينونة المستمرة.  وقد فهم اليهود من كلامه قصده فى وجوده الذاتى السابق. لذلك بعد أن قال عبارة " قبل أن يكون ابراهيم أنا كائن " يقول الإنجيل " فرفعوا حجارة ليرجموه (يو 8: 59)0 *


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (15 يونيو 2011)

shady80 قال:


> *يا عزيزي انتظر ومن قال لك أن صفة "كائن" تطلق فقط على الله ؟ !!
> 
> وسأثبت لك بالدليل القاطع أن كلمة كائن لا تطلق فقط على الله
> 
> *​





*8: 58 قال لهم يسوع الحق الحق اقول لكم قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن *

*وهنا يؤكد ملخص المقارنة بينة وبين ابراهيم فى هذة النقطة الاخيرة التى هى ك*

*أن المسيح أزلي موجود قبل ابراهيم *

*ويؤكد لاهوتة ويؤكد ازليتة ويلخص كل الحوار الذي قالة لهم*

*ويعلن فيها انة قبل ابراهيم كائن وجاءت بصيغة الماضي لذلك ترجمت : *


*KJV-1611) Iesus said vnto them, Uerely, verely I say vnto you, Before Abraham was, I am**. *​ 

*والغالبيه من التراجم اتفقت علي ترجمتها *

*I am*

*ولكن قلة من التراجم كتبت *

*I was, I am*

*او*

*I was*

*وذلك لآن الكلمة من الصعب ترجمتها لفظيا لاختلاف تصريف الافعال في اليوناني عن الانجليزي *

*فيوجد تصريف فعل في اليوناني اسمة الماضي الناقص الذي يعبر عن استمرارية شئ في الماضي وهذا التصريف غير موجود في العربي ولا الانجليزي *

*فلذلك ترجمتة تراجم **I am*

*وتراجم **I was*

*وتراجم للتوضيح كتبت **Iwas, I am*

*ويعبر عنها ببساطه في العربي قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن او انا موجود *

*وحتي التراجم الانجليزي التي ترجمتها **I was** كتبت للتوضيح ( كنت موجود قبل ابراهيم **)*

*ومعني الكلمة في اليوناني يحتمل ذلك **:*



*G1473*​ 


*ἐγώ*​ 

*egō*​ 


_eg-o'_​ 

*A primary pronoun of the first person, “I” (only expressed when emphatic): - I, me**.*​ 



*G1510*​ 


*εἰμί*​ 

*eimi*​ 


*i-mee**'*​ 


*First person singular present indicative; a prolonged form of a primary and defective verb; I exist (used only when emphatic): - am, have been, X it is I, was**.*​ 

*فهي تعني بالفعل كأي انسان انا هو *

*وتعني ايضا في هذا التركيب في الجملة قبل وجود ابراهيم انا هو او انا موجود*

*8: 59 فرفعوا حجارة ليرجموه اما يسوع فاختفى و خرج من الهيكل مجتازا في وسطهم و مضى هكذا*

*وهنا ما قالة السيد المسيح من قليل علي انهم يريدوا قتله وكشف نيتهم الشريرة وها هم بدأوا في محاولة تنفيذة *


*لماذا عرضنا كل ذلك ؟ *

*لان بعد قراءتة سنجد ان الاجابة علي النقاط السابقة سهلة جدا ومختصرة وهي :*

*1 - لماذا حاول اليهود رجم المسيح عندما قال قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن ؟*

*السبب الحقيقي والذي كشفة المسيح هو رفضهم اعلان المسيح عن ذاتة ورفضهم كلمة نور العالم التي تشرح لاهوتة ورفضهم( لايجو امي )والصفات المرتبطة بها التي توضح لاهوتة بكل تأكيد ورفضهم ان ابراهيم رأه وتهلل ( فهو الله ديان الارض كلها )*

*والسبب الغير حقيقي الذي ادعوة وهو انه يقول هذا الكلام فهو به شيطان يستحق القتل *


*-2 هل هذه المقوله اعلان لاهوتة ؟*

*كلمة ايجو امي وحدها تحمل عدة معاني كما اوضحت سابقا ولكن يتضح انها اثبات الوهية من سياق ومعني الكلام المقصود وايضا بالصفة التي بعدها ان كانت صفه مطلقة ام لا *


*علي سبيل المثال **:*

*اولا ما شرحتة سابقا في ايجو امي الذي هو قبل وجود ابراهيم يعني من سياق الكلام بوضوح ازلية المسيح ولهذا هي مقوله تثبت لاهوتة ليس فقط بسبب معناها الحرفي ولكن بسبب سياق الكلام واستخدامها في الجملة. فهنا فعلا هذا اعلان للاهوتة *

*ثانيا ايجو امي اتت عدة مرات عن السيد المسيح مرتبطه بصفات مطلقة و الوهية مثلما قال المسيح في هذا الحوار مع اليهود مثل : *

*انا هو نور العالم *

*فارتبطت ايجو امي بصفه اطلقت علي الله فقط كما وضحنا سابقا *

*و ايضا بعض الامثله الاخري **:*

*إنجيل يوحنا 6: 35*

*فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ خُبْزُ الْحَيَاةِ. مَنْ يُقْبِلْ إِلَيَّ فَلاَ يَجُوعُ، وَمَنْ يُؤْمِنْ بِي فَلاَ يَعْطَشُ أَبَدًا.*






*إنجيل يوحنا 6: 41*

*فَكَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَتَذَمَّرُونَ عَلَيْهة لأَنَّهُ قَالَ: «أَنَا هُوَ الْخُبْزُ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ».*


*إنجيل يوحنا 6: 48*

*أَنَا هُوَ خُبْزُ الْحَيَاةِ.*

*إنجيل يوحنا 6: 51*

*أَنَا هُوَ الْخُبْزُ الْحَيُّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ. إِنْ أَكَلَ أَحَدٌ مِنْ هذَا الْخُبْزِ يَحْيَا إِلَى الأَبَدِ. وَالْخُبْزُ الَّذِي أَنَا أُعْطِي هُوَ جَسَدِي الَّذِي أَبْذِلُهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ حَيَاةِ الْعَالَمِ».*








*إنجيل يوحنا 10: 9*

*أَنَا هُوَ الْبَابُ. إِنْ دَخَلَ بِي أَحَدٌ فَيَخْلُصُ وَيَدْخُلُ وَيَخْرُجُ وَيَجِدُ مَرْعًى.*


*إنجيل يوحنا 10: 11*

*أَنَا هُوَ الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ، وَالرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ يَبْذِلُ نَفْسَهُ عَنِ الْخِرَافِ.*


*إنجيل يوحنا 11: 25*

*قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ الْقِيَامَةُ وَالْحَيَاةُ. مَنْ آمَنَ بِي وَلَوْ مَاتَ فَسَيَحْيَا،*


*إنجيل يوحنا 14: 6*

*قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي.*





*ورغم ان الاعداد الثمانية والعشرين التي استخدم فيها السيد المسيح ايجو امي تدل علي لاهوتة ولكنى اكتفيت بالاعداد الماضية التي ارتبطت فيها ايجو امي بصفة لا تطلق علي غير الله *

*والسيد المسيح قالها بالارامي وهي( اونو هو )وهي تعني بالعربية انا هو او باليوناني ايجو امي *





[/QUOTE]


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يونيو 2011)

shady80 قال:


> *يا عزيزي انتظر ومن قال لك أن صفة "كائن" تطلق فقط على الله ؟ !!
> 
> وسأثبت لك بالدليل القاطع أن كلمة كائن لا تطلق فقط على الله
> 
> ...


*الدليل القاطع الذى تدعية تم ضحضه بشده لأنه ببساطة لست أول مسلم يقدمه بل هو مجرد تدليس وعدم فهم .

*


----------



## shady80 (15 يونيو 2011)

*اخي اوريجانوس

حضرتك تفضلت بالآتي في المداخلة رقم 21

* *



			الله لا يقارن نفسه بالبشر ولكن   الله يوضح للبشر انه الله
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ممكن الدليل على هذا الكلام من الكتاب المقدس 

ثم ننتقل للنقطة التالية "أنا كائن" وكما قلت لك فإن الدلائل التي آتي بها قاطعة بإذن الله، فلا تستبق الأحداث يا عزيزي 
**

*


----------



## Rosetta (15 يونيو 2011)

*أخي شادي ألا ترى أن الأية المقدسة تثبت نفسها بنفسها وترد عليك ! 
"قال لهم يسوع الحق الحق اقول لكم قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن"

المسيح قال : أنا الكائن و الذي يعني إستمرار الكائن فوق كل زمان وهنا يعلن المسيح عن أزلية وجوده وأنه كائن قبل إبراهيم


القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم

v لتزنوا الكلمات، ولتتعرفوا على السرّ. "قبل أن يكون (يُخلق was made) أنا كائن". لتفهموا أن "خُلق" تشير إلى الخلق البشري، أما "أنا كائن" فتشير إلى الجوهر الإلهي. لم يقل: "قبل أن يكون (was) أنا كنت"، ذاك الذي لم يُخلق إلاَّ بي أنا الكائن. ولم يقل "قبل أن يُخلق إبراهيم أنا خُلقت"... لتميزوا بين الخالق والمخلوق.

القديس أغسطينوس

v "أنا كائن" في الحاضر، لأن اللاهوت ليس فيه ماضٍ ولا زمن المستقبل بل دائمًا "كائن" إذ لم يقل: "أنا كنت قبل إبراهيم". 

ووقتها إتهم السيد المسيح بالتجديف حيث رفعوا حجارة ليرجموه ولكن الله أمسك أيديهم لمنعهم من رجم المسيح فهو قد أختفى من وسطهم وإختفاء المسيح يشير إلى عماهم الروحي فهو وجد في وسطهم ولم يعرفوه​*


----------



## bob (15 يونيو 2011)

*طيب ماهو قارن نفسه بيونان 
فَأَجابَ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«جِيلٌ شِرِّيرٌ وَفَاسِقٌ يَطْلُبُ آيَةً، وَلاَ تُعْطَى لَهُ آيَةٌ إِلاَّ آيَةَ يُونَانَ النَّبِيِّ. 40 لأَنَّهُ كَمَا كَانَ يُونَانُ فِي بَطْنِ الْحُوتِ ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ وَثَلاَثَ لَيَال، هكَذَا يَكُونُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فِي قَلْب الأَرْضِ ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ وَثَلاَثَ لَيَال) ( متى 12 : 39 – 40)*
*انا مش عارف انا قريت كل المداخلات من اخوتي و وجدت الاجابة اكثر من مرة لا افهم ايه سر او سبب الجدل ؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## shady80 (15 يونيو 2011)

*
اعلم اخي أوريجانوس أن الحق لا يصفق ولا يهلل له. فالحق احق ان يتبع، ويعلم الله أني ما جئت هنا إلا للحق، فلا تخجل من قول الحق.

*​ *إليك الآيات الدالات على أن الله ليس له مثيل ولا يجوز تشبيه الله أو مقارنته بأي شيء، وأنا على يقين بأنك تعلمها والكل يعلمها ولكن .. !!!!! اترك هذا الاستدراك لعقلك ولعقل كل قاريء حتى يزن الأمور 

أما بخصوص الدليل على ما تفضلت به من الكتاب المقدس : *
​ 

> الله لا يقارن نفسه بالبشر ولكن الله يوضح للبشر انه الله



*
*
*التشبيه أو المساواه أو المقارنة جاء على الإطلاق *


* سفر الخروج  9 : 14  : " أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ مَثِيلٌ لِي فِي كُلِّ الأَرْضِ. "

" لا مثل لك يا رب . . . ليس مثلك "  ارميا 10 : 6 _ 8 

" بمن تشبهونني وتسوونني ، وتمثلوني لنتشابه ؟ "  اشعيا 46 : 5 

" فبمن تشبهون الله ؟ وأي شبه تعادلون به ؟ "  اشعيا 40 : 18 

" بمن تشبهونني فأساويه . يقول القدوس "  اشعيا 40 : 25 *​ ​ *ثم جاء التشبيه أو المساواه أو المقارنة على الإنسان تخصيصاً *
*
*
*رب إسرائيل جل جلاله لا يكذب ولا يندم، فما هو بإنسان ليندم صموئيل الاول 15 : 29 
*
​ *لانه ليس هو انسانا مثلي فاجاوبه فناتي جميعا الى المحاكمة أيوب 9 : 32*


*انتهت هذه النقطة وبالدليل القطعي بأن الله لا يمكن بأي حال من الأحوال أن يضع نفسه في مقارنة مع البشر لأن لا مثيل له ولا شبيه له ولانه لا يتساوى مع اي شيء على الاطلاق ثم جاء النفي ايضا على الانسان تخصيصا. وعليه فإن النص الذي يتحدث فيه السيد المسيح بالمقارنة مع ابراهيم "وهو بشر" لا يجوز أن يؤخذ كدليل على ألوهية السيد المسيح لأن الله لا يضع نفسه في موضع مقارنة مع بشر أيا كان هذا البشر.*




*النقطة الثانية من الموضوع "أنا كائن" *


*
* 
*2- هل كلمة كائن صفة خاصة بالله فقط ؟
الإجابة هي : 
لا كلمة كائن ليست صفة خاصة بالله فقط وهذا هو الدليل :: 

1- العالم الكائن 
* *2 بط 3: 6  اللواتي بهنّ العالم الكائن حينئذ فاض عليه الماء فهلك.*​ ​ *2- السموات والارض كائنة ايضاً:  
*​ *2 بط 3: 7  واما السموات والارض الكائنة الآن فهي مخزونة بتلك الكلمة عينها محفوظة للنار الى يوم الدين وهلاك الناس الفجار*​ ​ *
*
*3-  كل الأشياء كائنة وكل كائن هو مخلوق
*
*رؤ 4: 11  انت مستحق ايها الرب ان تأخذ المجد والكرامة والقدرة لانك انت خلقت كل الاشياء وهي بارادتك كائنة وخلقت*




*النصوص واضحة وضوح الشمس ولا تحتاج إلى شرح أو تبسيط ولكن نقطة اخيرة اريد ذكرها فعندما نجد رجل يعطف على مسكين نقول هذا الرجل رحيم وعندما نجد رجلا له القيادة والولايه والغني والسلطة ويترفع ويتواضع نقول هذا رجل عزيز، فهل يجوز أن نقارن رحمة الرجل برحمة الله واقول أنا الرحيم ولكن يجوز أن اقول انا ارحم من فلان 
*
*وهل يجوز أن اقول انا العزيز ولكن يجوز أن اقول أنا اعز من فلان وهكذا .. 
*
*
*​ 
*
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يونيو 2011)

> التشبيه أو المساواه أو المقارنة جاء على الإطلاق
> 
> 
> سفر الخروج 9 : 14 : " أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ مَثِيلٌ لِي فِي كُلِّ الأَرْضِ. "
> ...


*هنا الكلام عن اللاهوت لكن الله المتجسد فى ناسوته أمر مختلف تماما فهو فى ناسوته شابهنا نحن البشر فى كل شئ خلا الخطيئة وحدها ولكى يعلن للذين رأوه فى بشريته حقيقة لاهوته أعلن لهم الحق أقول لكم قبل أن يكون لإبراهيم أنا كائن.*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (15 يونيو 2011)

bob قال:


> *طيب ماهو قارن نفسه بيونان
> فَأَجابَ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«جِيلٌ شِرِّيرٌ وَفَاسِقٌ يَطْلُبُ آيَةً، وَلاَ تُعْطَى لَهُ آيَةٌ إِلاَّ آيَةَ يُونَانَ النَّبِيِّ. 40 لأَنَّهُ كَمَا كَانَ يُونَانُ فِي بَطْنِ الْحُوتِ ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ وَثَلاَثَ لَيَال، هكَذَا يَكُونُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فِي قَلْب الأَرْضِ ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ وَثَلاَثَ لَيَال) ( متى 12 : 39 – 40)*
> *انا مش عارف انا قريت كل المداخلات من اخوتي و وجدت الاجابة اكثر من مرة لا افهم ايه سر او سبب الجدل ؟؟؟؟؟؟*



*السيد المسيح في مقارناته بالانبياء  بيوضح انه الله 

وليس قصدة مقارنه انهم واحد

 ولكن السيد المسيح الله الظاهر في الجسد بيوضح بالمقارنه انه الله 

ولكن الاخ عاوز يوصل لحاجة تاني مع ان النص مش فيه اي كلام تاني لانه مفسر نفسه*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (15 يونيو 2011)

*


shady80 قال:




اعلم اخي أوريجانوس أن الحق لا يصفق ولا يهلل له. فالحق احق ان يتبع، ويعلم الله أني ما جئت هنا إلا للحق، فلا تخجل من قول الحق.

​

أنقر للتوسيع...



يا اخي من يبحث عن الله يفهم اولا المقصود ثم يبحث عنه ولا يجدال ولا يفهم ويبحث 




			إليك الآيات الدالات على أن الله ليس له مثيل ولا يجوز تشبيه الله أو مقارنته بأي شيء، وأنا على يقين بأنك تعلمها والكل يعلمها ولكن .. !!!!! اترك هذا الاستدراك لعقلك ولعقل كل قاريء حتى يزن الأمور

أما بخصوص الدليل على ما تفضلت به من الكتاب المقدس :


التشبيه أو المساواه أو المقارنة جاء على الإطلاق


سفر الخروج 9 : 14 : " أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ مَثِيلٌ لِي فِي كُلِّ الأَرْضِ. "

" لا مثل لك يا رب . . . ليس مثلك " ارميا 10 : 6 _ 8

" بمن تشبهونني وتسوونني ، وتمثلوني لنتشابه ؟ " اشعيا 46 : 5

" فبمن تشبهون الله ؟ وأي شبه تعادلون به ؟ " اشعيا 40 : 18

" بمن تشبهونني فأساويه. يقول القدوس " اشعيا 40 : 25
ثم جاء التشبيه أو المساواه أو المقارنة على الإنسان تخصيصاً


رب إسرائيل جل جلاله لا يكذب ولا يندم، فما هو بإنسان ليندم صموئيل الاول 15 : 29


لانه ليس هو انسانا مثلي فاجاوبه فناتي جميعا الى المحاكمة أيوب 9 : 32
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يا اخي الحبيب كل هذا علي الله من حيث الجوهر انتي لا تفرق بين الله من حيث الجوهر واقنوم الكلمة  الابن

لذلك اقولك ابحث مع الفهم وليس الجدل



			انتهت هذه النقطة وبالدليل القطعي بأن الله لا يمكن بأي حال من الأحوال أن يضع نفسه في مقارنة مع البشر لأن لا مثيل له ولا شبيه له ولانه لا يتساوى مع اي شيء على الاطلاق ثم جاء النفي ايضا على الانسان تخصيصا. وعليه فإن النص الذي يتحدث فيه السيد المسيح بالمقارنة مع ابراهيم "وهو بشر" لا يجوز أن يؤخذ كدليل على ألوهية السيد المسيح لأن الله لا يضع نفسه في موضع مقارنة مع بشر أيا كان هذا البشر.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



شوفت حضرتك دخلت ازاي في بهض ومش عارف ازاي تفرق بين ابسط الامور

السيد المسح هو الله المتجسد 

والسيد المسيح في المقارنات او التشبيه لغرض معين  كما شرحت في التشبيه السابق

يارب تكون وضحت دي




			النقطة الثانية من الموضوع "أنا كائن"


2- هل كلمة كائن صفة خاصة بالله فقط ؟
الإجابة هي :
لا كلمة كائن ليست صفة خاصة بالله فقط وهذا هو الدليل ::

1- العالم الكائن
2 بط 3: 6 اللواتي بهنّ العالم الكائن حينئذ فاض عليه الماء فهلك.
2- السموات والارض كائنة ايضاً:
2 بط 3: 7 واما السموات والارض الكائنة الآن فهي مخزونة بتلك الكلمة عينها محفوظة للنار الى يوم الدين وهلاك الناس الفجار


3- كل الأشياء كائنة وكل كائن هو مخلوق

رؤ 4: 11 انت مستحق ايها الرب ان تأخذ المجد والكرامة والقدرة لانك انت خلقت كل الاشياء وهي بارادتك كائنة وخلقت




النصوص واضحة وضوح الشمس ولا تحتاج إلى شرح أو تبسيط ولكن نقطة اخيرة اريد ذكرها فعندما نجد رجل يعطف على مسكين نقول هذا الرجل رحيم وعندما نجد رجلا له القيادة والولايه والغني والسلطة ويترفع ويتواضع نقول هذا رجل عزيز، فهل يجوز أن نقارن رحمة الرجل برحمة الله واقول أنا الرحيم ولكن يجوز أن اقول انا ارحم من فلان

وهل يجوز أن اقول انا العزيز ولكن يجوز أن اقول أنا اعز من فلان وهكذا ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



مشكلتك لم بتفسر بتفسر بعقلك ولا تحاول تبحث عن الحق

يجب ان تفهم ثقافه اليهود ولغتهم

لو كالن هذا القصد المقصود من الكلام لماذا حاول اليهود رجم المسيد

لماذا قال المسيح انا كائن  بنفس الترجمة اهية ؟*


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (15 يونيو 2011)

*سلام ونعمة رب المجد مع الجميع*​

*



1- هل يجوز أن يقارن السيد المسيح نفسه "الله الظاهر في الجسد" بإبراهيم وهو بشر ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
اضع امامك الاجابة 
الاجابة : نعم يجوز 

*



نعم يجوز وهذا الدليل "نص يؤكد أن الله يمكن أن يقارن نفسه بالبشر"

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
الدليل : 1كو25:1
النص :  *لان جهالة الله احكم من الناس وضعف الله اقوى من الناس.*

مثال توضيحى ايضا من القران  :  إِنَّ ٱلَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَ أَن تَشِيعَ ٱلْفَاحِشَةُ فِي ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ فِي ٱلدُّنْيَا وَٱلآخِرَةِ *وَٱللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ وَأَنْتُمْ لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ*

هل ننتقل للسؤال الاخر ام لك تعليق ؟​


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 يونيو 2011)

> *انا برضوا عندى سؤال فى نفس الموضوع هو ليه السي المسيح قارن بينه وبين ابونا ابراهيم ليه مقلش انه قبل ان يكون ادم انا كائن ؟*



لانهم ده كان افتخارهم ، اننا اولاد ابراهيم " فقال لهم ان ابراهيم هذا لا يسوى اي شيء امامي ..


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 يونيو 2011)

> * هل يجوز أن يقارن الله نفسه ببشر ؟ !! *


أولا لم يحدث مقارنة منه ابدا

ثانيا بفرض الجدل ،،

هو " المسيح " كبشر في اعين اليهود قارن نفسه بإبراهيم لكي يوضح لهم انه ليس بشر فقط مثله ،،، ليك اسئلة اخرى ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 يونيو 2011)

بالمناسبة عضوية مكررة .. 




> *التشبيه أو المساواه أو المقارنة جاء على الإطلاق *
> 
> 
> *سفر الخروج  9 : 14  : " أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ مَثِيلٌ لِي فِي كُلِّ الأَرْضِ. "
> ...



كلها في العهد القديم قبل التجسد متأنساً ، فلا يجوز الإستشهاد بها ،، والله كلاهوت لا يقارن بأي شيء ،،، اللي بعده مستواكم في الحضيض !



> * لا كلمة كائن ليست صفة خاصة بالله فقط وهذا هو الدليل :: *


كذاب ، واتحداك ان تأتي بنص فيه اي انسان يقول انه كائن مطلق كما قالها المسيح ،، يا عالم ادرسوا وتعالوا اتكلموا عشان بنقرف من الحوار مع الجهلة !



> *
> 1- العالم الكائن
> * *2 بط 3: 6  اللواتي بهنّ العالم الكائن حينئذ فاض عليه الماء فهلك.*​



اي شيء كائن لأنه كوّن ، لان الكينونة هنا لها زمن ووقت ،،،



> *2- السموات والارض كائنة ايضاً:
> *
> *2 بط 3: 7  واما السموات والارض الكائنة الآن فهي مخزونة بتلك الكلمة عينها محفوظة للنار الى يوم الدين وهلاك الناس الفجار*​*
> *



يا عديم الفهم ، هذا لا علاقة له بالموضوع يا من تبحث في محرك البحث عن اي كلمة بأي حروف وخلاص

هنا معناها ،، موجودة الآن !!



> *رؤ 4: 11  انت مستحق ايها الرب ان تأخذ المجد والكرامة والقدرة لانك انت خلقت كل الاشياء وهي بارادتك كائنة وخلقت*



هنا كل الأشياء كائنة لانها كونت وخلقت ،، اللي بعده ،،


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 يونيو 2011)

اسمع الجملة دي عشان تحلم بيها ،،،
لا يوجد اي كائن في الوجود يستطيع ان يثبت ان هذا النص تحديداً لم يصرح به المسيح بالألوهية !!

عشان تفهمها ، ولو إجتمعت الإنس والجن على ان يأتوا بعكس ما نقوله فلن يستطيعوا ،،، هات لي الجن بلاش الإنس لو كلهم مسلمين زيك !!


يا ناس اتعلموا وتعالوا اتكلموا ، بطلوا جهل !


----------



## Desert Rose (15 يونيو 2011)

*اولا هى فين المقارنة اللى حصلت اساسا ؟؟*
*هل المسيح جاب ورقة وقلم وقعد يقارن بينه وبين ابراهيم علشان يطلع هو الاحسن من ابراهيم ؟؟؟؟*
*اليهود هما اللى جابوا سيرة ابراهيم وبيفتخروا بيه وبيقولوا احنا اولاد ابراهيم وده كان فخر ليهم فالمسيح بيقولهم ان ابراهيم نفسه رأى يومى وتهلل *
*فمفيش مقارنة اصلا ,ده الجزء الروحى فى الموضوع *
*الجزء التانى هو التعبير اللى استخدمه المسيح فى العبير عن نفسه قال انا كائن اللى هى ايجو ايمى اللى هى اهيه الذى اهيه وهى نفس الكلمة اللى استخدمها يهوه فى التعريف عن نفسه مع موسى فى العليقة *
*وده يفسر ليه اليهود كانوا عايزين يرجموا المسيح بعد ماقال كده *
*واعتقد اليهود ادرى بمصطلحاتهم اللاهوتيه *


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (15 يونيو 2011)

أجاب الإخوة من كل النواحى ، ولكن المجادلة لا تنتهى ، فأشارك بكلمة :

1 -- هل تجوز المقارنة ؟ نعم تجوز ، مثل :


 المزامير الأصحاح 90 العدد 2 مِنْ *قَبْلِ *أَنْ تُولَدَ *الْجِبَالُ *أَوْ أَبْدَأْتَ الأَرْضَ وَالْمَسْكُونَةَ مُنْذُ الأَزَلِ إِلَى الأَبَدِ أَنْتَ اللهُ. 

فهنا المقارنة مع الجبال ، أفليس إبراهيم أفضل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


2 -- هل كلمة كائن تعنى الأزلية ؟

نعم ، بالنظر إلى سياق الكلام ، فالمتحدث فى المظهر مجرد إنسان ، ومع ذلك يقول أنه كان من قبل شخص كان موجوداً منذ ألاف السنين

ولا يكتفى بالقول أنه كان قبل إبراهيم ، بل يقول تحديداً : " أنا كائن "

فلو كان قد قال "أنا كائن" عن نفسه فى اللحظة التى تكلم فيها ، لقلنا أنه كائن فى هذه اللحظة فقط ، ولكنه يقول : قبل إبراهيم أنا كائن 

وذلك يعنى الكينونة المستمرة ، قبل زمان لحظة التكلم بألاف السنين ، وهو يعنى الوجود الدائم على وجه الإطلاق ، وليس فى لحظة ما من الزمان


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 يونيو 2011)

خد الموضوع ده واتعلم : http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=144353


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يونيو 2011)

*مازالت شهادة المسيح قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن دليل ساطعا على لاهوته وعلى أزليته  ....... هذه الشهادة التى جعلت اليهود يهموا برجمة لأنهم فهموها تماما فكلمة أنا كائن لدى اليهود =يهوهِ*


----------



## My Rock (15 يونيو 2011)

يا اخوة لا داعي ان تضيعوا وقتكم من شخل غير مؤدب مسجل بكذا عضوية وتم طرده اكثر من مرة بسبب اخلاقه الدنيئة التي تنبع من تعاليم رسوله وقرآنه.


----------



## ROWIS (15 يونيو 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> لانهم ده كان افتخارهم ، اننا اولاد ابراهيم " فقال لهم ان ابراهيم هذا لا يسوى اي شيء امامي ..



* أهي هي دي اللي كانت المفروض تتقال من بدري .. كنت فين ياراجل*
*لو الاخ المعترض يعرف مدي فخر اليهود بإبراهيم كان عرف ليه هما اختاروا ابراهيم وهو قبل الاخيتار وتحداهم، وبالتالي راحوا رفعوا الحجارة علشان يرجموه لانه جعل نفسه مساويا لله*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 يونيو 2011)

> * أهي هي دي اللي كانت المفروض تتقال من بدري .. كنت فين ياراجل*


خلصت امتحانات وجيت جري ، قلبي كان حاسس بهذه الأشكال تتكلم في هذه المواضيع 


اسامة شخص لا علم له على الإطلاق في المسيحيات تماما كأي مسلم


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (15 يونيو 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> بالمناسبة عضوية مكررة ..



*عرفتها ازاي دي ؟؟؟!!!*​


----------



## Rosetta (15 يونيو 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *عرفتها ازاي دي ؟؟؟!!!*​



*هو شكله مولكا عنده الحاسة السادسة :smile02​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 يونيو 2011)

> *عرفتها ازاي دي ؟؟؟!!!*​


الدهن في العتاقي !

اسأل روك وهو يقول لك


----------



## Critic (15 يونيو 2011)

*



هل يجوز أن يقارن الله نفسه ببشر ؟ !! 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**اين قارن نفسه به ؟!*
*السيد المسيح يسرد حقيقة واقعة فعلية ولا يقارن : قبل ان يكون فلان انا قائم*

*و الله لا يقارن نفسه بأحد و لا يحتاج لهذا*

*اما عن العهد القديم فله ظروفه الخاصة من جهالة الشعب الروحية و وجودهم فى ظل تعدد الاله للوثنيين كان الاعتقاد السائد ان لكل شعب الهه الخاص و اعتقد الشعب اليهودى بسبب عدم نضجه الروحى و انانيته ان يهوة هو الاله الخاص به و المقتصر عليه وحده فكان يفاخر به على باقى الهة الوثنيين كمثال "من مثلك يا رب بين الالهة" لكن مع الوقت و النضج الروحى الرب كان يصحح مفاهيمهم و يحاول ان يجعلهم يفهموا انه الاله الوحيد و انه ليس مقتصر عليهم فقط و اكتمل هذا بمجيئه و تبشيره للامم كالسامريين مثلا (الذي كان اليهود يعتبروهم كلاب كباقى الامم !!)*

*و بالكلام عن الكلمة المتجسد "الذى شابها فى كل شيئ ما خلا الخطية" اخذ طبيعتنا البشرية و حصل التباسات نتيجة الجهالة الفكرية للبشر فكان البعض يعتقد لانه بشرى ان ابراهيم افضل منه كون اب الاباء او ان الملائكة افضل منه كونه فى صورة بشر فوجب _على سبيل الحقائق لا المقارنة_التوضيح انه حتى و هو بشرى و فى حالة اخلاء الذات افضل منهم جميعا اذ هو "بهاء مجد الله و رسم جوهره"*


----------

